# Sundown Bump or Bust II - 3/22/09



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh what the hell. We had a thread going two months before this past weekend's comp. The March event is going to be on Gunbarrel. Hopefully sunny, a bit more pitch and soft bumps. Maybe two kickers this time?!  Double the chances for spectacular wrecks by downhill04 and powhunter. :lol: Gonna be great!


http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=353


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in... is it too early to start roll call??


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> I'm in... is it too early to start roll call??



Greg
gmcunni


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg
gmcunni
bvibert


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> bvibert



I want to see dumper air this time...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2009)

Out 

Biggest Food Show of the year in NE opens that day and I'll be working :angry:  Oh and I also have to set up on Saturday and will miss the entire weekend of skiing :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Out
> 
> Biggest Food Show of the year in NE opens that day and I'll be working :angry:  Oh and I also have to set up on Saturday and will miss the entire weekend of skiing :uzi:



Bummer. Would have been cool to have you come down. Maybe you can ask them to rescheule that thing for you?  Anyway, come down some day in the spring.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg
gmcunni
bvibert mondeo

Better be two kickers; Gunny's got the length for it. I'd actually sorta like to see the bottom jump be a nice big table top. Some 720s would be cool. But then again, I'm not looking for downhill04 to get another concussion. Be interesting to see if they use the full length for the competition, too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Better be two kickers; Gunny's got the length for it. I'd actually sorta like to see the bottom jump be a nice big table top. Some 720s would be cool. But then again, I'm not looking for downhill04 to get another concussion. Be interesting to see if they use the full length for the competition, too.



The Iron Man Mogul Challenge. :lol: Top to bottom, 5 kickers and a 40 foot tabletop at the bottom. That would be sweet! 

I think the steeper section down to where it flattens out at mid station would be good. You could get some spectators up there too. Should be fun!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a lax game that morning.  I also want to see how I can hang on Gunny once it gets seeded.  At the bare minimum I should be there as a spectator.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a lax game that morning.  I also want to see how I can hang on Gunny once it gets seeded.  At the bare minimum I should be there as a spectator.



WHAT?!?!? :blink:

You're competing son. *And *you're taking air this time! Spring bumps will be more forgiving. And what's up with that silly lah-cross-eh stuff again during prime mogul season? You need to get your priorities straight kid....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I want to see dumper air this time...



I intended on it on Saturday, but I almost went down right before the kicker, so I had no speed.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

A clean dumper air should really guarantee a berth in the finals.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

are they gonna seed it after racings done, or just let it bump up naturally??  Also do they plan on grooming half the hill???


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> WHAT?!?!? :blink:
> 
> You're competing son. *And *you're taking air this time! Spring bumps will be more forgiving. And what's up with that silly lah-cross-eh stuff again during prime mogul season? You need to get your priorities straight kid....



I already started doing the, "I could just skip the lax game" debate in my head.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

another thought....Jarod...any chance of putting a kicker with the same specs in the terrain park so us hacks can practice a bit????


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> are they gonna seed it after racings done, or just let it bump up naturally??  Also do they plan on grooming half the hill???



Chris said on Saturday that they plan to seed Gunny in fifths. 1/5 of the hill the first time and then work their way down as conditions allow. There's no way Kurt's stomach could handle banging that out all at once. This will let them get a jump on it sooner so we may see bumps before racing is fully over, at least above the race course. And yes, they will seed just skier's right.



Grassi21 said:


> I already started doing the. "I could just skip the lax game" debate in my head.



There's nothing to debate, my man.  You'll do the right thing when the time comes. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> another thought....Jarod...any chance of putting a kicker with the same specs in the terrain park so us hacks can practice a bit????



+1

Ideally something we could access after coming down Temptor, if possible.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> A clean dumper air should really guarantee a berth in the finals.



We gotta make sure that the announcer (Jarrod, or whoever) knows what it's called. 

Apparently Jeff was gonna tell Jarrod while he was up there video taping, but got too preoccupied.

I'll be so proud if I hit up a sweet dumper air and hear it announced for all to hear. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> +1
> 
> Ideally something we could access after coming down Temptor, if possible.



That would be a bonus, but I'll take a few runs down Stinger if I need to.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's nothing to debate, my man.  You'll do the right thing when the time comes. :razz:



IIRC he didn't make the right call last year..


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That would be a bonus, but I'll take a few runs down Stinger if I need to.



I sent Chris and Jarrod the suggestion. How about something just up and to the right of the big air jump? They could run the fence with a break for access from Exhibition for those coming down Temptor. Plus being right under the chair, all the spectators could laugh at us crusty old posers as we wreck. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I sent Chris and Jarrod the suggestion. How about something just up and to the right of the big air jump? They could run the fence with a break for access from Exhibition for those coming down Temptor. Plus being right under the chair, all the spectators could laugh at us crusty old posers as we wreck. :lol:



Sounds AWESOME!


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like a chance to watch that!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Plus being right under the chair, all the spectators could laugh at us crusty old posers as we wreck. :lol:



It's always good entertainment watching people air it out while on the lift. We did see a kid on twin tips pull a backflip yesterday on the smaller jump on Stinger.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 26, 2009)

In.  

Would have been in this past weekend if not for the Pinewood Derby.

Will DH04 be recovered in time to go big again?  The man has a pair...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 26, 2009)

What the hell, count me in for this one.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

Yay!

Looks like we might actually be able to make it.  Was speaking to Iceman last night, and he said he's got some sort of Apex event he really wants to attend (which he missed last year because it was the same day as the Easterns) on Saturday 3/21.  So he'll have no problem missing both days of the Whaleback spring shootout (sorry Evan).  So that means:

1) We'll be home on LI for 3/21

2) Looking for some place to ski on 3/22

Therefore, the obvious answer is:  Lets go to Sundown!!!


Looking forward to meeting all you foks, and having a good time.

PS - I'm thinking of actually entering, what the hell, I wouldn't look any worse than some of the other folks I saw in the video  LOL...  Its all good!!!

Humpty out...  <== readers of KZone would understand that


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> PS - I'm thinking of actually entering, what the hell, I wouldn't look any worse than some of the other folks I saw in the video  LOL...  Its all good!!!
> 
> Humpty out...  <== readers of KZone would understand that



if you're gonna drive to sundown instead of killington, why wouldnt you enter.  there isnt going to be much else to do.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> if you're gonna drive to sundown instead of killington, why wouldnt you enter.  there isnt going to be much else to do.



you got that right... but just cut me come slack...  I'd be a big spazzz on tha course,  But I'll be more than happy to chop the landings....


Like I said,,,, Its all good...  As long as we're all having some fun...


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 30, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Greg
> gmcunni
> bvibert mondeo
> 
> Better be two kickers; Gunny's got the length for it. I'd actually sorta like to see the bottom jump be a nice big table top. Some 720s would be cool. But then again, I'm not looking for downhill04 to get another concussion. Be interesting to see if they use the full length for the competition, too.



Count me in! If there is this 40 foot table top at the bottom I will throw out an attempt at a 720. I haven’t landed one in years but it should be like riding a bike. Wait let me double check my health insurance is paid before launching myself again.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Count me in! If there is this 40 foot table top at the bottom I will throw out an attempt at a 720. I haven’t landed one in years but it should be like riding a bike. Wait let me double check my health insurance is paid before launching myself again.



Make sure you have your helmet cam with sound this time:razz:


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure you have your helmet cam with sound this time:razz:



If there is sound I might not be able to post the vid on a "family" site like this  There would be too many F bombs.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 22, 2009)

One month to go. Word on the street (or chairlift, as the case may be) is a bunch of the Killington regulars are going to come down for a warmup to BMMC.

Gonna be insane.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

It's gonna be sick!  The bumps are off to a good start!


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One month to go. Word on the street (or chairlift, as the case may be) is a bunch of the Killington regulars are going to come down for a warmup to BMMC.
> 
> Gonna be insane.



That's awesome. Hopefully this will result in many more mogul skiers discovering Sundown as a great bump option right in their back yards...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

We're K skiers and we'll be there...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> We're K skiers and we'll be there...



i'm sure your son will be entering but what about yourself?

sack up big man and let it rip......


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm sure your son will be entering but what about yourself?
> 
> sack up big man and let it rip......



Of course I'm gonna enter...

I'm going for the "most spectacular limb busting disabilitating fall" award... Shouldnt' be too hard for me to get...


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be sure to focus the camera on you then!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Of course I'm gonna enter...
> 
> I'm going for the "most spectacular limb busting disabilitating fall" award... Shouldnt' be too hard for me to get...



if you top Jays crash from the first comp, i think you'll be in the hospital.

nice to hear you're gonna enter. anyone else from Kzone thinking about it?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone else from Kzone thinking about it?



You're technically a K-zoner. How about you issue the challenge?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice to hear you're gonna enter. anyone else from Kzone thinking about it?


**cough**AndyZee?**cough**


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's awesome. Hopefully this will result in many more mogul skiers discovering Sundown as a great bump option right in their back yards...


Worked for me...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Worked for me...



I guess so... :lol:

*Sundown: 11/29, 11/30, 12/17, 12/19, 12/20, 12/24, 1/2, 1/5, 1/9, 1/11, 1/15, 1/17, 1/19, 1/23, 1/24, 1/28, 1/30, 2/2, 2/3, 2/4, 2/5, 2/6, 2/9, 2/10, 2/11, 2/12, 2/13, 2/14, 2/15, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/20 (34 total)*


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're technically a K-zoner. How about you issue the challenge?



lol, is this gonna turn into some kind of ski-off thing now........


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

where's Highway Star when you need him?

LOL...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

So by the sounds of this, we could have upwards of 30 -35 entrants for this one.  I think there were 16 last year, 21 for the first one this year and that number should really rise for the gunny comp.

Qualifying, if it remains at the top 16, will be an accomplishment in and of itself.

and those numbers are just for the Mens 18 and over categories.  I wonder if the woman who smoked greg is gonna come down again.  I think there should be a rematch by default in there.  If greg were to lose to a woman twice, i think i'd die laughing......


(she was pretty damn good and greg was holding his own till he picked his way down the lower part)


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> Qualifying, if it remains at the top 16, will be an accomplishment in and of itself.
> 
> and those numbers are just for the Mens 18 and over categories.  I wonder if the woman who smoked greg is gonna come down again.  I think there should be a rematch by default in there.  If greg were to lose to a woman twice, i think i'd die laughing......
> 
> ...



I was going to say my goal is to simply qualify again. But in all honesty, I'd like to advance at least once, as unlikely as that probably will be. At a minimum, it would be nice to not lose to a tele skier or a girl.... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

My goal is to simply not make too much of an ass of myself, unless they have enough entrants and decide to let the top 32 qualify, then I might have a chance. :dunce:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

I might be able to talk Ty into entering...  Hell, she can't do any worse than me...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2009)

40 and over category should be added....


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> 40 and over category should be added....



I would like an age 35-only category.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> 40 and over category should be added....



old out of shape fart category  should be added as well...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> 40 and over category should be added....



you'd still be in with 180 and 181.  I think.  i say that not cause they look old, but i remember this being brought up before and someone said they were both north of 40.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> you'd still be in with 180 and 181.  I think.  i say that not cause they look old, but i remember this being brought up before and someone said they were both north of 40.



not looking to win, just to qualify.. thin out the crowd a bit ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

just lookin to survive the course, with a minimal amount of laughter from below....


Screw dat - the more laughter the better!


----------



## downhill04 (Feb 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Of course I'm gonna enter...
> 
> I'm going for the "most spectacular limb busting disabilitating fall" award... Shouldnt' be too hard for me to get...



Alright I have some competition this time :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Alright I have some competition this time :lol:



you and me both...

Hope to see you there and at least shake hands before we rip our limbs off...

J/K

LOL - Dork out..


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I would like an age 35-only category.



how about 35 Men Only category for you.....:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're technically a K-zoner. How about you issue the challenge?



not a challenge, i dont operate like that at all, but we'll see.  Maybe you can fulfill your dream of schooling a kzoner greg.  :lol:


http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=25787&start=21


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> how about 35 Men Only category for you.....:razz:



You talk a lot of smack for someone that has folded under pressure and wrecked both times so far. Planning to stay upright this time?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here we go with the chest thumping and trash talking...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> You talk a lot of smack for someone that has folded under pressure and wrecked both times so far. Planning to stay upright this time?



i talk alot of smack period. Its all about the buildup.

However,  I remember someone putting together a video breaking down my crash in last years comp.  So i dont appear to be alone in this category.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Here we go with the chest thumping and trash talking...



come on guys, its all about busting balls.  nothing beats that.  I got abused for 4 months after last years misadventure.  now i'm the bad guy......


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> come on guys, its all about busting balls.  nothing beats that.  I got abused for 4 months after last years misadventure.  now i'm the bad guy......



just an observation on my part.  nothing wrong with it when its good natured.  i usually avoid smack talk in general.  sure offers some good laughs.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 23, 2009)

my chest is certainly not chest bumpin worthy...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> However,  I remember someone putting together a video breaking down my crash in last years comp.  So i dont appear to be alone in this category.



Oh you mean this one?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> However,  I remember someone putting together a video breaking down my crash in last years comp.  So i dont appear to be alone in this category.





Greg said:


> Oh you mean this one?



Here's this year's. I apologize for the delay:



Come on, Pat. Go for the hat trick next month... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2009)

nice work greg.  i can laugh at myself.  i do it all the time.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice work greg.  i can laugh at myself.  i do it all the time.



I just knew you'd appreciate my handiwork...  I can laugh at you too. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

The mountain is ready now to officially make this pseudo-announcement. It's been rumored for a while, but here's the deal:

March 22 will start with a slope style event with *$500* to the winner, then an invite only big air contest with *$1,000* to the winner. They will finish the day with the Bump or Bust comp with *$1,000* going to the winner! More details to come.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh yeah. One other little thing. These guys will be here to film the event:

http://www.meatheadfilms.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2009)

The event keeps getting better!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2009)

uh, what is a "slope style event" ?  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> uh, what is a "slope style event" ?  :dunce:



A judged competition through the terrain park. Get your steeze on Gary.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2009)

Steeze, Air and Bumps.. who's going for the triple crown???? :flag:


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Steeze, Air and Bumps.. who's going for the triple crown???? :flag:



Jay might be man enough. We should station Life Star in the lot though (not even funny.... :-o )


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah. One other little thing. These guys will be here to film the event:
> 
> http://www.meatheadfilms.com/




This day is going to be AWESOME!!!!  I need a babysitter...


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Jarrod or Chris.......you should consider having a mens division (over 45)  cause I would really like to take more than 1 run

thanks

steveo


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 25, 2009)

*The best part is you can win these boots!!*

Which one of you guys will win these boots!! Perhaps Greg??
Bumps or Bust2


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Jarrod or Chris.......you should consider having a mens division (over 45)  cause I would really like to take more than 1 run
> 
> thanks
> 
> steveo



Or a hack division so Brian, Grassi and I can all get more than one run.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 25, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Which one of you guys will win these boots!! Perhaps Greg??



Or maybe the girl that beat Greg last time:grin:


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Or maybe the girl that beat Greg last time:grin:



Remind me again. Did you qualify? :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Remind me again. Did you qualify? :razz:



No, thats why I am lobbying for a hack division. I am thinking we can hold it on the Ex bumps.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg - how exactly does "invite only" work?

I mentioned the addition of the 2 events, and Iceman would love to do all 3...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Or a hack division so Brian, Grassi and I can all get more than one run.



Sounds good to me, though I'd still like to hold it on Gunny.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

The one thing about the comp on Gunny that's going to be great is there will be bumps leading up to/from and around the course area. I'm guessing they'll fence off the area they define as the actual course. It will be awesome to ski bumps throughout the day even during the comp itself. Plus spectators can ski the groomed side of Gunbarrel to get an up close look.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Plus spectators can ski the groomed side of Gunbarrel to get an up close look.



Cool.  Now I have a place to watch the comp from.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there! I have a babysitter, I have the camera, I'm going to get some great shots of you guys!


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool.  Now I have a place to watch the comp from.



You *are *entering though, riiiiiight?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> I will be there! I have a babysitter, I have the camera, I'm going to get some great shots of you guys!



I was telling the wife about the visibility for the comp and she was really interested in coming along with our son.  We might have a multi camera shoot for this comp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> You *are *entering though, riiiiiight?



That is the plan as of now.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> That is the plan as of now,* with my new skis*.



fixed it for ya


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> fixed it for ya



phew... glad someone fixed it...  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

good job spamming every message board with this comp greg.  :lol:

I particularly like the one on Epic.  

Specifically, Captain Toolbox posting a pic of some western sick bump run as a response.

yeah, dingleberry, we're suggesting you get on a plane and fly into Bradley for a week of Sundown Shredding.  :roll:

btw, that place is a mess.  Popups on the message board.  wtf.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> good job spamming every message board with this comp greg.  :lol:
> 
> I particularly like the one on Epic.
> 
> ...



Effin' right! :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> I will be there! I have a babysitter, I have the camera, I'm going to get some great shots of you guys!



Carrie - will your kids be at the mountain?  Would love to introduce my kids to them..


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Greg - how exactly does "invite only" work?
> 
> I mentioned the addition of the 2 events, and Iceman would love to do all 3...



Greg - any answer to this one?


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Greg - any answer to this one?



No clue. I'll ask Jarrod.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> No clue. I'll ask Jarrod.



thanks buddy


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Carrie - will your kids be at the mountain?  Would love to introduce my kids to them..


They're actually going to be at my parents' house all day. Nobody in my family skis so they have no interest in being there (which is probably for the best; otherwise, I'd likely not have babysitters for as long). The kids are only 3.5 and 1.5 years old, so they likely would get bored quickly anyway. Next year.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> They're actually going to be at my parents' house all day. Nobody in my family skis so they have no interest in being there (which is probably for the best; otherwise, I'd likely not have babysitters for as long). The kids are only 3.5 and 1.5 years old, so they likely would get bored quickly anyway. Next year.



yeah I hear ya...

Although at 3/5 years old, gotta get them out on the leash!   Thats the perfect age!!!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

Working on it!

BTW, guys, I heard an ad on 106.9 WCCC today for Bump or Bust. :beer:


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.meatheadfilms.com/athletes/

if you're on this list,  you'll probably be on the invite list for the big air... 

more or less it'll be 15 people we choose to be worthy to put on a one hour best trick session.  

we're finalizing formats for all 3 events today.  i'll put it up later


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2009)

Some more info posted here:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=409

Gonna be a *HUGE *event!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

Chris/Jarrod.  do you guys have any preliminary idea of where on gunny you'll set the course up and how long it'll be?

It would seem the flat area where the old unloading station is would be an ideal ending point, although that last stretch of bumps is mint right now.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2009)

dude...   It's just a box of rain...   Mellow out.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> dude...   It's just a box of rain...   Mellow out.....




mellow out?

yeah, i'm all fired up over here.  now go post something about iceman.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> Chris/Jarrod.  do you guys have any preliminary idea of where on gunny you'll set the course up and how long it'll be?
> 
> It would seem the flat area where the old unloading station is would be an ideal ending point, although that last stretch of bumps is mint right now.



Ideally, for me, the course would start at the flat section and end at the bottom.  Might make for a boring event though.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> mellow out?
> 
> yeah, i'm all fired up over here.  now go post something about iceman.



you rawk!!!!!!


Hopin Iceman rawks too!!!!


Re:  The grateful thread....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you can handle where ever they put it.  you hit that well last night.

funny, you dont notice the pitch as much with the bumps on it then when its a sheet of blue ice.  :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> I think you can handle where ever they put it.  you hit that well last night.
> 
> funny, you dont notice the pitch as much with the bumps on it then when its a sheet of blue ice.  :smile:



Thanks for the kind words Pat.

I was thinking the same thing about the steepness, definitely seems less steep when it's bumped up.  I may change my tune as the bumps get bigger though...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2009)

hope to have a bev or 2 with you dudes...  You're all cool!!!!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe they should do a handicap course from the race shack down... for the posers. :lol: I might be able to handle that!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2009)

I need a course for 1/2 posers....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2009)

or start at the bottom and end in the bar!!:beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

I added a poll to this thread. Chris asked for some feedback on where to put the course. I think it depends on what the goal here should be. If we want to try to come as close to WC, I think it should be from where the steep part starts down to the flat area near midstation. Not sure if there's enough snow there to support it, and the lines aren't the best either. It also means they'll probably have to groom a finish area near midstation (yuck).

One thought yesterday was to start part way up the steep pitch and bring it to the bottom. That puts the whole flat area in play which is, well, flat. But the benefit of that is there is more visibility for spectators at the bottom. The second kicker can go somewhere near the top of that final pitch which would be cool for people watching from the bottom. It also keeps the upper half of the mountain open for free skiing that day. I think those are the two best options. Just running on the lower stretch is too short IMO. If you have other suggestions, post them here.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> I added a poll to this thread. Chris asked for some feedback on where to put the course. I think it depends on what the goal here should be. If we want to try to come as close to WC, I think it should be from where the steep part starts down to the flat area near midstation. Not sure if there's enough snow there to support it, and the lines aren't the best either. It also means they'll probably have to groom a finish area near midstation (yuck).
> 
> One thought yesterday was to start part way up the steep pitch and bring it to the bottom. That puts the whole flat area in play which is, well, flat. But the benefit of that is there is more visibility for spectators at the bottom. The second kicker can go somewhere near the top of that final pitch which would be cool for people watching from the bottom. It also keeps the upper half of the mountain open for free skiing that day. I think those are the two best options. Just running on the lower stretch is too short IMO. If you have other suggestions, post them here.



honestly, i think your latter suggestion is by far the best.  even if they can patch up the steeper part, what lines are gonna form in there?   there isnt enough snow to dig out anything real.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2009)

Hell, if it's a soft snow day and from midstation to bottom, I may even participate! At least I'd likely qualify given the lack of female competitors. Though I'd be knocked out pretty quickly after that. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg, how about taking one of your pictures of GB and mark it up to match the description in the POLL?  i've skied GB but can't decipher your poll decriptions.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Greg, how about taking one of your pictures of GB and mark it up to match the description in the POLL?  i've skied GB but can't decipher your poll decriptions.



Borrowing powbmps pic for this. Top to bottom is obvious. It's also difficult to tell where the flat section is in there from this pic. Pretty crude and probably not totally accurate, but basically:







*Red:* From the lower/middle of the steep section to the bottom
*Blue:* Top to midstation (the upper section isn't visible in the pic)
*Green:* Top of steep pitch to midstation
*Yellow:* Lower pitch only (midstation to bottom)


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> honestly, i think your latter suggestion is by far the best. even if they can patch up the steeper part, what lines are gonna form in there? there isnt enough snow to dig out anything real.


Groom some snow into it and give whatever bump skier happens to be there a shovel. That way we'd end up with bumps I'd be completely happy with.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> I added a poll to this thread. Chris asked for some feedback on where to put the course. I think it depends on what the goal here should be. If we want to try to come as close to WC,



Is Sundown going to groom gunny flat and rebuild the course for the competition? Is that what you meant by WC course.

Or will the weather play a role on if gunny should be rebuilt?

Again, thanks for the videos it's always enjoyable to watch people having a great time skiing bumps.;-)

Greg,
Are you in the video from Sunday?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Is Sundown going to groom gunny flat and rebuild the course for the competition? Is that what you meant by WC course.
> 
> Or will the weather play a role on if gunny should be rebuilt?
> 
> ...


I think by WC course he meant length wise. Which is less than top to bottom.

Greg's the poser with the gray pants with black knee flags.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 9, 2009)

I voted for the 'From the lower/middle of the steep section to the bottom' option. Not that I think I can do that lenght without stopping, but it just seems like the best combination of pitch, lenght and good lines.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Is Sundown going to groom gunny flat and rebuild the course for the competition? Is that what you meant by WC course.



No, he meant more in terms of the length.  What you see is what you get as far as the bumps go, no reseed.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

So the leading vote getter, blue start, red kicker/landing boxes, orange finish:





Top of steep to midstation. Upper kicker should probably come up a few bumps further:






The top of the steeps to midstation ends up with a much better section between the kickers. If you go with mid-top to bottom, a lot of the middle section is flat.

All I ask for is a bunch of snow and a shovel, and we get lines where it's burnt out.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 10, 2009)

i still want an iron man div.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> i still want an iron man div.



i'm almost old enough to be your father.

would you want to see an old man die in front of your very eyes?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> i still want an iron man div.



Maybe for you younguns (or those simply in better shape than I)--- I would have no shot... I tried to go T2B a couple of times-- not even close.  My gym visits have greatly diminished  this year due to too much damn work, but I have skied a lot more often-- and still not a chance. 


On the upside, the carnage would be truly entertaining...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> i still want an iron man div.



I will one up you...how about a biathlon type event?

A timed top to bottom run down Gunny. Get to the bottom, change into riding gear and then a ten mile (or 5 mile) MTB ride ending back the lodge. Change into you ski gear and then one more top to bottom run down the bumps. Lowest total time wins. That would be a truly unique and awesome event.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will one up you...how about a biathlon type event?
> 
> A timed top to bottom run down Gunny. Get to the bottom, change into riding gear and then a ten mile (or 5 mile) MTB ride ending back the lodge. Change into you ski gear and then one more top to bottom run down the bumps. Lowest total time wins. That would be a truly unique and awesome event.



Sounds good, except you need to get up to the top of Gunny under your own power.. and you need to swim across the snowmaking pond by the lodge to make it a triathlon. 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will one up you...how about a biathlon type event?
> 
> A timed top to bottom run down Gunny. Get to the bottom, change into riding gear and then a ten mile (or 5 mile) MTB ride ending back the lodge. Change into you ski gear and then one more top to bottom run down the bumps. Lowest total time wins. That would be a truly unique and awesome event.



gunny top to bottom, mtb ride, skin/snow-shoes/hike up gunny, gunny top to bottom, many beers in the lodge...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2009)

t2b on gunny, 12 bong hits, 3 shots of jaeger, 3 beer funnel, first one to puke wins........


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> gunny top to bottom, mtb ride, skin/snow-shoes/hike up gunny, gunny top to bottom, many beers in the lodge...



So who is up for it?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> t2b on gunny, 12 bong hits, 3 shots of jaeger, 3 beer funnel, first one to puke wins........





MR. evil said:


> So who is up for it?



if we incorporate some of pat's suggestions i am in.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 10, 2009)

So what is Sundown going to call it...........and will Meat Head film the carnage? uke:

Vert and Vomit?
Bump, Bike, Booze and Barf?
Pukeapalooza?

Keep the back of the lot open for the chopper.......


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2009)

SKidds said:


> So what is Sundown going to call it...........and will Meat Head film the carnage? uke:
> 
> Vert and Vomit?
> Bump, Bike, Booze and Barf?
> ...



i like the sounds of the first option.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2009)

Part of the MTB ride would have to include a long kick ass down hill section.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will one up you...how about a biathlon type event?
> 
> A timed top to bottom run down Gunny. Get to the bottom, change into riding gear and then a ten mile (or 5 mile) MTB ride ending back the lodge. Change into you ski gear and then one more top to bottom run down the bumps. Lowest total time wins. That would be a truly unique and awesome event.



i'd be up for it,  

only issue i know of would be the lack of a legal mountain bike trail...

"no bikes on blue blazed trails" .... wouldn't go over well 

nepaug isn't far... but i don't see it working.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i'd be up for it,
> 
> only issue i know of would be the lack of a legal mountain bike trail...
> 
> ...



I would think you could get an exemption from the local land manager for the event. I also like Brian / Grassi's idea of making it tri-athlon with a hike up the hill after the MTB phase to then do the final bump run........


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2009)

just a reminder... there is a slopestyle and big air on the same day...  both with cash prizes.  

who's gunnin for 2,500 dollars?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> just a reminder... there is a slopestyle and big air on the same day...  both with cash prizes.
> 
> who's gunnin for 2,500 dollars?




i thought the big air was invite only.

i can get big air, but i need a bowl of saurkraut and some refried beans.........


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a fantastic idea worthy of reposting here:



MR. evil said:


> I was talking to Chris S. about the format for the bump comp and he really liked my idea that the we have the top 24 qualify instead of a top 16. The twist to my idea to get the brackets to work is that the top 8 will get a first round bye. The remaining 16 battle it out head to head. The 8 left of that 16 then ski the top 8.
> 
> If there is a really huge turn out don't rule out 32 qualifiers.



Gives hacks like me hope of at least qualifying... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is a fantastic idea worthy of reposting here:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives hacks like me hope of at least qualifying... :lol:



+1.  if the guys there yesterday are coming back next week all i can say is it will be fun watching the comp.  i'll spend more time shooting video than skiing 

with less than a week to go has the course been finalized? how many kickers?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> +1.  if the guys there yesterday are coming back next week all i can say is it will be fun watching the comp.  i'll spend more time shooting video than skiing
> 
> with less than a week to go has the course been finalized? how many kickers?



Chris was thinking of starting it a little above mid station, but is open for suggestions. I stopped around that area and looked down, definitely one long run.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

I just hope they dont close gunny completely to the public.  All of us will get one run and then be sitting on our arses the rest of the afternoon.  I cant imagine how stinkin drunk i'll get if that's the case......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is a fantastic idea worthy of reposting here:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives hacks like me hope of at least qualifying... :lol:



I'm hoping there's enough for 32 qualifiers, like 32 people.  8)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> I just hope they dont close gunny completely to the public.  All of us will get one run and then be sitting on our arses the rest of the afternoon.  I cant imagine how stinkin drunk i'll get if that's the case......



I imagine that they'll have the sections not being used open to the public.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I imagine that they'll have the sections not being used open to the public.



if not, then we're all going over to exhibition and having a losers comp.  seriously, it'll be super gnar rad and shit.....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> if not, then we're all going over to exhibition and having a losers comp.  seriously, it'll be super gnar rad and shit.....



Sounds good to me! 

If the upper section of Gunny is open then we can have the losers comp there, there's even something resembling kickers up there. :lol:  Losers buy the beer! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Depending on the turn out I might be a pure spectator.  Seems like a ton of talent will be participating.  Plus the wife and kid should be up so I can hang with them and watch.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Depending on the turn out I might be a pure spectator.  Seems like a ton of talent will be participating.  Plus the wife and kid should be up so I can hang with them and watch.



Wuss..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Wuss..



Whatever...  just maximizing my enjoyment of the day.  Who knows, I might still compete.  Game day decision...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> If the upper section of Gunny is open then we can have the losers comp there, there's even something resembling kickers up there. :lol:  Losers buy the beer! :beer:




losers comp should be on exhibitioin.....we can build a few cheesy kickers and just rip it

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Whatever...  just maximizing my enjoyment of the day.  Who knows, I might still compete.  Game day decision...



Just busting chops dude.  I really just want as many hacks like me as possible to enter so I don't feel like a complete loser. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> losers comp should be on exhibitioin.....we can build a few cheesy kickers and just rip it
> 
> steveo



I just don't want to miss all the excitement on gunny...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Depending on the turn out I might be a pure spectator.  Seems like a ton of talent will be participating.  Plus the wife and kid should be up so I can hang with them and watch.



glad you said it before i did :-D


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> glad you said it before i did :-D



All you guys have got to sack up and enter!  Who cares if you get blown out of the water in the qualification round?

Gary, I'm entering, so you know there's going to be at least one person there worse than you..


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> I just hope they dont close gunny completely to the public.  All of us will get one run and then be sitting on our arses the rest of the afternoon.  I cant imagine how stinkin drunk i'll get if that's the case......



Last week Chris said they plan to fence off from at start of the comp so the upper and middle section should be open to free skiing. Gunny should remain open to the public during the event so spectators can watch from the groomed section.



Grassi21 said:


> Depending on the turn out I might be a pure spectator.  Seems like a ton of talent will be participating.  Plus the wife and kid should be up so I can hang with them and watch.





gmcunni said:


> glad you said it before i did :-D



No!!! I never compete in these things expecting to be overly competitive. I do it to support the event (turnout and in this case monetarily). Think of your $20 entry fee as a donation to the winner's purse. :lol: A good turnout is essential to keeping these things going. Man up!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All you guys have got to sack up and enter!  Who cares if you get blown out of the water in the qualification round?
> 
> Gary, I'm entering, so you know there's going to be at least one person there worse than you..





Greg said:


> No!!! I never compete in these things expecting to be overly competitive. I do it to support the event (turnout and in this case monetarily). Think of your $20 entry fee as a donation to the winner's purse. :lol: A good turnout is essential to keeping these things going. Man up!



i know, i know. i'll pay my $20 and jake's $20 (if they charge for the under 18 group). but it will be devastating at the end of the day. my 10YO daughter was so proud of her daddy for finishing in the top 10 ( at least as far as the official standings went, i had no delusions though) only to not make the qualifying round this time. 

the lesson of the day will be "i had fun and i tried my best".


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just busting chops dude.  I really just want as many hacks like me as possible to enter so I don't feel like a complete loser. :lol:



I know you are busting balls.  No worries.  I guess I have always made my decisions based on internal reasons vs. ball busting or peer pressure.  I am a hack and if I do compete, it will be with great ferocity.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> only to not make the qualifying round this time.
> 
> the lesson of the day will be "i had fun and i tried my best".



I'm not overly competitive but I am going to go in expecting to qualify.  Maybe that is completely delusional but thats my goal.  after that, i'm not stupid enough to think i'll win a round.


having fun is the most important end result though.  i totally agree with that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> the lesson of the day will be "i had fun and i tried my best".



great point.  

another great lesson is that no matter how much we all practice there is always some one out there that is working harder.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

Initial forecast for sunday.  this is for 900 feet.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 46.

that should give us soft bumps by noon or so.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> Initial forecast for sunday.  this is for 900 feet.
> 
> Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 46.
> 
> that should give us soft bumps by noon or so.



Yep. Yep. Taunton office is saying a high of 49 for the area.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

Will somebody come over and kid nap me Saturday morning as I bring the garbage to the end of the driveway? That might be my only chance of getting to sundown for the comp. I will give you great directions and we can synchronize swatches haha


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Will somebody come over and kid nap me Saturday morning as I bring the garbage to the end of the driveway? That might be my only chance of getting to sundown for the comp. I will give you great directions and we can synchronize swatches haha



Might work better if someone kidnaps you on Sunday, since that's the day of the comp...


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Might work better if someone kidnaps you on Sunday, since that's the day of the comp...



Damn I really haven't been on this board enough lately. This whole staying away from skiing sucks!!!

OK who can kid nap me sunday?


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 17, 2009)

This may have already been discussed but I’m too damn lazy to search. Is this event a winner take all or are there prizes for 2nd 3rd?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

I believe there are prizes for 2nd and 3rd, but I don't know what they are.  It may have been said, but I'm also too lazy to search.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Last week Chris said they plan to fence off from at start of the comp *so the upper and middle section should be open to free skiing*. Gunny should remain open to the public during the event so spectators can watch from the groomed section.



is it the lower section that will be the comp? my 10YO daughter has also expressed an interest in competing. i don't want to see her get hurt so i'm taking her up Thursday evening to see how she does but it would help to know where to let her ski so i can judge how safe she'll be.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

The last I heard they were thinking of starting about half way between the burnt out spots and the mid-station (in other words; the lower part of the first pitch) and going down to who knows where...

I haven't heard any official word yet though, so who knows what they'll come up with.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The last I heard they were thinking of starting about half way between the burnt out spots and the mid-station (in other words; the lower part of the first pitch) and going down to who knows where...
> 
> I haven't heard any official word yet though, so who knows what they'll come up with.



Chris just told me that it is starting from about half way between the burnt out spot and mid-station and will go all the way to the bottom, with two kickers in each line.

I'm looking for someone to do some video taping with my camera, at least until I get eliminated.  I can get you a good spot to tape from.  I want to get a bunch of the comp, but I mostly want to see how I look during my one run.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Chris just told me that it is starting from about half way between the burnt out spot and mid-station and will go all the way to the bottom, with two kickers in each line.



Thats one long course......... :-o


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thats one long course......... :-o



It is. I dialed it back a bit and skied it all yesterday and it's long, and that's without jumps. I'm hoping the adrenaline rush from the day makes it easier.

BTW, the trophy is unveiled at the end of this vid:



The "Golden Dendrite". :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea when they will have the jumps built? I would love to get a couple of practice sessions being able to hit the course top to bottom with both jumps.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thats one long course......... :-o



Don't take too many practice runs before qualifying.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm looking for someone to do some video taping with my camera, at least until I get eliminated.  I can get you a good spot to tape from.  I want to get a bunch of the comp, but I mostly want to see how I look during my one run.



I'll be there if you want me to record again.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be there if you want me to record again.



I wasn't sure if you were going to enter or not.  The job is yours if you want it.  It should be a lot warmer this time around at least.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be there if you want me to record again.



jeff, you are entering the comp and not available for video duty.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 18, 2009)

I will be videoing with my JVC high def cam.  I can certainly switch cams when my son isn't skiing if needed.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> jeff, you are entering the comp and not available for video duty.



If I was able to ski a line without stopping I would, next year.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 18, 2009)

Course length has me a little concerned as well... that is a pretty good stretch for some of us.  It may be the answer to my inability to reach decent speeds- legs too tired to turn?  I may rip it yet... just make sure the finish is clear for a Jayesque finish (hopefully without the injuries due to softer snow).


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be there if you want me to record again.


I had already volunteered you! 



gmcunni said:


> jeff, you are entering the comp and not available for video duty.




I will be bringing the DSLR and plan on having a good spot to get pics, but I'm not sure how well I'll do with actually operating it since I haven't had much time lately to re-learn that stuff.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

Alan made a suggestion today to just groom the last 6 or 8 rows of bumps. It's almost straightline sillyness at this point.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Alan made a suggestion today to just groom the last 6 or 8 rows of bumps. It's almost straightline sillyness at this point.



Could we move those to the top or store them away for next season.:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Course length has me a little concerned as well... that is a pretty good stretch for some of us.  It may be the answer to my inability to reach decent speeds- legs too tired to turn?  I may rip it yet... just make sure the finish is clear for a Jayesque finish (hopefully without the injuries due to softer snow).



It is a long course, but we did a few hot runs tonight from where we thought the start might be and everyone managed to finish.  We didn't hit the course kickers (which are constructed, but closed), but we skied the rest of the course in duals format, which was really cool.  We did it at the end of the session too, when everyone was tired.  I'm now very confident that I can at least ski the whole course, especially on fresher legs.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It is a long course, but we did a few hot runs tonight from where we thought the start might be and everyone managed to finish.  We didn't hit the course kickers (which are constructed, but closed), but we skied the rest of the course in duals format, which was really cool.  We did it at the end of the session too, when everyone was tired.  I'm now very confident that I can at least ski the whole course, especially on fresher legs.



We shall see... if they groom the last 6-8 rows if may help-- I can stop holding on for dear life a little sooner.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It is a long course, but we did a few hot runs tonight from where we thought the start might be and everyone managed to finish.  We didn't hit the course kickers (which are constructed, but closed), but we skied the rest of the course in duals format, which was really cool.  We did it at the end of the session too, when everyone was tired.  I'm now very confident that I can at least ski the whole course, especially on fresher legs.



I agree with Brian. I was concearned about course lenght at first, but last night eased those concearns. The 2 airs will add another dimension.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I agree with Brian. I was concearned about course lenght at first, but last night eased those concearns. The 2 airs will add another dimension.



Yes, the airs are adding some apprehension for me.  Luckily, for me, they don't seem really big.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I agree with Brian. I was concearned about course lenght at first, but last night eased those concearns. The 2 airs will add another dimension.





bvibert said:


> Yes, the airs are adding some apprehension for me.  Luckily, for me, they don't seem really big.



The adrenaline of the day will help you get over the air anxiety. I actually hope they make them bigger. Kinda small right now. Not sure how it's going to go, but I want to try a double air. I've only tried it a few times and it never really looked all that good I'm sure, but if I can pull it off, it might be the edge I need if I get a duel. 2' oclock twist > No-ssack combo? Siiiiiiiick.... :lol:

BTW:



> *Sunday:* Mostly sunny, with a high near 49



What? What?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> The adrenaline of the day will help you get over the air anxiety. I actually hope they make them bigger. Kinda small right now. Not sure how it's going to go, but I want to try a double air. I've only tried it a few times and it never really looked all that good I'm sure, but if I can pull it off, it might be the edge I need if I get a duel. 2' oclock twist > No-ssack combo? Siiiiiiiick.... :lol:



I don't mind getting air anymore (I am starting to like it), but I still have not quite figured out how to get back into the bumps on my line after the air.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna work on a dumper heli.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna work on a dumper heli.




LOL you might see one from me If I qualify!!

steveo


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna work on a dumper heli.



I have the Heli to dumper down pat. Actually it's more like a heli to yard sale.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

Jay - I can't remember if you're competing or not, but either way you should come. If you're not on skis, just drink a lot and whoop it up!
:beer:


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jay - I can't remember if you're competing or not, but either way you should come. If you're not on skis, just drink a lot and whoop it up!
> :beer:



I am still up in the air on competing. I want to and feel like I could but know I will pay for it big time the next couple of weeks. I do plan on being there one way or another. If I'm not on skis I wil def be cheering you guys on. I take that back, Greg if you are skiing against a chick again I'm going to be cheering for her :wink: 8)


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Continue here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52148-sundown-bump-bust-ii-3-22-09-roll-call.html


----------

